# c'è nessuno



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

*c'è nessuno*

non riesco a dormire...c'è nessuno??


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non riesco a dormire...c'è nessuno??


Chi vuoi che ci sia a quest'ora!??!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi vuoi che ci sia a quest'ora!??!


ma che brutto è non riuscire a prender sonno?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sopratutto quando non vuoi pensare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




todo bien?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che brutto è non riuscire a prender sonno??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eccomi!
Posso esserti utile?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non riesco a dormire...c'è nessuno??





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi vuoi che ci sia a quest'ora!??!



.


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Presente, ascolto musica, gioco e ogni tanto faccio una capatina


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eccomi!
> Posso esserti utile?


due chiacchere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ero già a letto ma mi vengon solo brutti pensieri e il libro che sto leggendo non aiuta..galimberti con l'ospite inquietante..


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che brutto è non riuscire a prender sonno??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tranquilla serata in casa...guardato lo spaccacuori...commedia carina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Lo sai che anche star molto al pc crea agitazione e rende dfficile prender sonno?
Come anche il fumo...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

questo è il bello del virtuale!!
non c'hai sonno ed entri nel bar e trovi sempre qualcuno che si siede al bancone con  te


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si tranquilla serata in casa...guardato lo spaccacuori...commedia carina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trovi ci stia troppo??


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si tranquilla serata in casa...guardato lo spaccacuori...commedia carina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queste cose le faccio tutte alla grande, ma quando vado a letto... sbam!
Mi addormento subito


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo è il bello del virtuale!!
> non c'hai sonno ed entri nel bar e trovi sempre qualcuno che si siede al bancone con te


 
Che ti posso offrire? Caffè...the...meeeeeeeeeeeeeee?!?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Queste cose le faccio tutte alla grande, ma quando vado a letto... sbam!
> Mi addormento subito


Quello anche io...ma le poche ore le dormo da schiantato !! Manco le bombe...o il russare di mia moglie!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che ti posso offrire?
> 
> Caffè...the...meeeeeeeeeeeeeee?!?!?


caffè o thè??
a quest'ora??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   miii ma sei fuori???

te..

non mi resterai sullo stomaco??


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello anche io...ma le poche ore le dormo da schiantato !! Manco le bombe...o il russare di mia moglie!!


Oh, anche tu felice sposo di una russatrice da competizione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> due chiacchere
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> questo è il bello del virtuale!!
> non c'hai sonno ed entri nel bar e trovi sempre qualcuno che si siede al bancone con te


Ho sospeso Galimberti ...non è proprio un allegrone, eh...
Ho bisogno do altro...
Oggi ho preso tre paia di jeans ...blu...neri...marroni questi ultimi per abbinarli a una maglia di Stefanel che è splendida e con borsa gialla di Mandarina e le ballerine gialle deve stare una meraviglia ...giusto per trovare l'aspetto buono del consumismo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




C'è qualche centro commerciale aperto domani in cui puoi progettare un giro?
Comunque Coin e LaRinascente son sempre aperte


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oh, anche tu felice sposo di una russatrice da competizione?


esser single e dormire da soli c'ha i suoi bei vantaggi


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sospeso Galimberti ...non è proprio un allegrone, eh...
> Ho bisogno do altro...
> Oggi ho preso tre paia di jeans ...blu...neri...marroni questi ultimi per abbinarli a una maglia di Stefanel che è una meraviglia e con borsa gialla di Mandarina e le ballerine gialle deve stare una meraviglia ...giusto per trovare l'aspetto buono del consumismo...
> 
> ...


il jeans marrone mi piace un sacco.
i centri commerciali li odio.
domani ho un ape con un 'amica.
lune mi son presa la giornata per andare da un notaio per la casa e per fare tagliare i gioielli al cane..


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> caffè o thè??
> a quest'ora???
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...sto sotto io...capito!!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esser single e dormire da soli c'ha i suoi bei vantaggi



Ben lo so!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oh, anche tu felice sposo di una russatrice da competizione?





Asudem ha detto:


> esser single e dormire da soli c'ha i suoi bei vantaggi


Già....


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già....



Pare che IO russi come un camionista bulgaro...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

di notte mi vengono pensieri incredibili.

non trovate che di notte si diventi molto introspettivi??

alla fine ..non mi sopporto da quanto divento introspettiva


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> di notte mi vengono pensieri incredibili.
> 
> non trovate che di notte si diventi molto introspettivi??
> 
> alla fine ..non mi sopporto da quanto divento introspettiva



A meno che non sia inc... come una belva, non ho il tempo di pensare,
come poso la testa sul cuscino parto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> di notte mi vengono pensieri incredibili.
> 
> non trovate che di notte si diventi molto introspettivi??
> 
> alla fine ..non mi sopporto da quanto divento introspettiva


Il problema è trovare "un pensiero felice"* progettuale che lasci prendere sonno ...faccio fatica a trovarne...



* Hook capitan Uncino


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pare che IO russi come un camionista bulgaro...












  anche il pilù , se è per questo!!
io drighigno pure i denti...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Ci sono anch'io!
Reduce da teatro....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> di notte mi vengono pensieri incredibili.
> 
> non trovate che di notte si diventi molto introspettivi??
> 
> alla fine ..non mi sopporto da quanto divento introspettiva


Non so che dirti...io se inizio poi non riesco a dormire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





questione di quei dieci/venti secondi fra lo schianto sul materasso e il girar la testa dall'altra parte...in genere crollo lì!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare "un pensiero felice"* progettuale che lasci prendere sonno ...faccio fatica a trovarne...
> 
> 
> 
> * Hook capitan Uncino


un amico  prima mi ha detto: distraiti, pensa a qualcosa di bello.
non mi è venuto in mente nulla...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci sono anch'io!
> Reduce da teatro....


Visto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un amico prima mi ha detto: distraiti, pensa a qualcosa di bello.
> non mi è venuto in mente nulla...


Io ti ho proposto un banale shopping come pensiero ...ma se poi immagini da chi vuoi farti vedere e questo è un pensiero tormentoso ...non se ne esce...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche il pilù , se è per questo!!
> io drighigno pure i denti...



Soffro anch'io di bruxismo (non mi faccio mancare niente), per questo la dentista mi ha fatto fare un morso d'acciao e resina, dormo con quello, sono di un sexy da paura!!!
Al mattino se non lo tolgo e parlo sembro Rezzonico o Gervasoni (non mi ricordo), quello di "Potevo rimanere offeso"


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

"I due gemelli veneziani" di Goldoni, con Massimo Dapporto.
Mi è piaciuta!!!!! Lui spettacolare....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ti ho proposto un banale shopping come pensiero ...ma se poi immagini da chi vuoi farti vedere e questo è un pensiero tormentoso ...non se ne esce...


non mi ha mai divertita lo shopping..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sai che è deprimente?? se penso a qualcosa da comprarmi per tirarmi su non mi viene in mente nulla??


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Soffro anch'io di bruxismo (non mi faccio mancare niente), per questo la dentista mi ha fatto fare un morso d'acciao e resina, dormo con quello, sono di un sexy da paura!!!
> Al mattino se non lo tolgo e parlo sembro Rezzonico o Gervasoni (non mi ricordo), quello di "Potevo rimanere offeso"


io pensavo di mettere il copridenti dei boxeur..
costa meno e l'effetto è quello


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Asu che è successo?
Il problema è un uomo?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare "un pensiero felice"* progettuale che lasci prendere sonno ...faccio fatica a trovarne...
> 
> 
> 
> * Hook capitan Uncino


Hai provato con gli insulti? com'era ? Paramecio? Foruncolo pieno di pusss?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=qpQY6EFhEQU


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Asu che è successo?
> Il problema è un uomo?


no. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono un po' giù di mio..

ma nulla di grave


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pensavo di mettere il copridenti dei boxeur..
> costa meno e l'effetto è quello



In farmacia ne vendono un tipo, costa circa 70 euro e si modella con l'acqua calda, solo che bisogna non avere ponti!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> In farmacia ne vendono un tipo, costa circa 70 euro e si modella con l'acqua calda, solo che bisogna non avere ponti!



ne ho uno centrale...
perchè non bisogna aver ponti??


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ne ho uno centrale...
> perchè non bisogna aver ponti??


Perchè si modella e si incastra, togliendolo la mattina, potresti tirarti giù pure il ponte...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Perchè si modella e si incastra, togliendolo la mattina, potresti tirarti giù pure il ponte...
















  miiii, con quel che l'ho pagato....
no, continuo a digrignare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai provato con gli insulti? com'era ? Paramecio? Foruncolo pieno di pusss?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e non metterti con me ...sono un avvocato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Però sono cose eccitanti e in senso negativo...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> miiii, con quel che l'ho pagato....
> no, continuo a digrignare...


Alla lunga ti rovini i denti... chiedi al dentista cosa puoi fare, al limite te lo fa come il mio che, tra l'altro mi è costato 250 eurini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi ha mai divertita lo shopping..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se pensi di broccolare ...non conta per sentirti più a tuo agio quello che indossi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





...e lo dovrai ben comprare, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se pensi di broccolare ...non conta per sentirti più a tuo agio quello che indossi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io non penso di broccolare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che te lo fa pensare??


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Alla lunga ti rovini i denti... chiedi al dentista cosa puoi fare, al limite te lo fa come il mio che, tra l'altro mi è costato 250 eurini...


lo so, anche  a me l'ha detto il dentista.
a me però ha chiesto 300 eurini


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so, anche  a me l'ha detto il dentista.
> a me però ha chiesto 300 eurini



Perchè io sono più di 5 anni che l'ho preso!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Perchè io sono più di 5 anni che l'ho preso!!!!


per me il paradenti dei pugili va benissimo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che bello il tuo gatto culanda,c'ha degli occhi!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Sto leggendo qua e là....


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me il paradenti dei pugili va benissimo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magari serve pure per stirare le rughe attorno alle labbra...hai visto mai?!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto leggendo qua e là....


Trovato qualcosa di interessante in giro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi non credere di cavartela così eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Con chi eri a teatro?


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non riesco a dormire...c'è nessuno??


Presente!

Ma per poco.. ho la febbre, che avvilimento. 
Non respiro, ditemi qualcosa che sia pieno di speranza..


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Mò er gattaccio sta nel letto con mio marito al posto mio!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Magari serve pure per stirare le rughe attorno alle labbra...hai visto mai?!


Per quelle avrei altri suggerimenti...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Presente!
> 
> Ma per poco.. *ho la febbre*, che avvilimento.
> Non respiro, ditemi qualcosa che sia pieno di speranza..


Mi sembrava, dalla faccia che hai...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Presente!
> 
> Ma per poco.. ho la febbre, che avvilimento.
> Non respiro, ditemi qualcosa che sia pieno di speranza..


Se prendi l'aspirina e domani ha nevicato, starai alla finestra a tirare palle di neve agli amici venuti a trovarti


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Magari serve pure per stirare le rughe attorno alle labbra...hai visto mai?!


no, davvero!!
non pensi?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque, non posso immaginare un uomo fisso nel mio letto...
mi agito come una serpe, drighigno,dormo con le braccia distese tipo in croce, parlo nel sonno..
ecco, mi è venuto il pensiero ottimista:
dormire da soli ha i suoi porci vantaggi


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mò er gattaccio sta nel letto con mio marito al posto mio!!!!


Sempre pericoloso lasciar la piazza libera!!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per quelle avrei altri suggerimenti...


Non indago, credo di intuire


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Trovato qualcosa di interessante in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono molto concentrata per poter leggere seriamente....
Ero con 4 amiche.... Malpensante!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mò er gattaccio sta nel letto con mio marito al posto mio!!!!


se n'è accorto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









o capisce che le fusa sono diverse??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non penso di broccolare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non penso che tu lo pensi ...penso che sia un pensiero allegro e giocoso ...migliore quanto meno dei ritrovati per proteggere i denti dal digrignamento ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ...magari pensare invece a qualcosa di piacevole fa superare anche quel problema ...e cosa c'è di più piacevole che immaginare momenti "d'amore"?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, davvero!!
> non pensi??
> 
> 
> ...


Magari se lui ti tenesse stretta tutta notte...provare per credere!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo che parlare nel sonno è un bel rischio!!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, davvero!!
> non pensi??
> 
> 
> ...


Non dirlo a me... dormo sola una settimana sì e una no, e quando sono sola sto da Dio... tutto il letto per me!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non sono molto concentrata per poter leggere seriamente....
> Ero con 4 amiche.... Malpensante!


BEN pensante vorrai dire!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non penso che tu lo pensi ...penso che sia un pensiero allegro e giocoso ...migliore quanto meno dei ritrovati per proteggere i denti dal digrignamento ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non siamo tutti uguali.
pensare al rimedio per il digrignamento è un gesto di amore verso me stessa.
direi che basta e avanza


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se n'è accorto??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo, l'ha chiamato lui! E l'altro, l'ha seguito come un cagnolino!

Se lo chiamo io (il gatto) col cavolo che viene!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Certo, l'ha chiamato lui! E l'altro, l'ha seguito come un cagnolino!
> 
> Se lo chiamo io (il gatto) col cavolo che viene!


gatto fetente


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sembrava, dalla faccia che hai...





Holly ha detto:


> Se prendi l'aspirina e domani ha nevicato, starai alla finestra a tirare palle di neve agli amici venuti a trovarti


 
fetentoni, spero che vi arrivino i miei bacilli!

E pensare che la serata era iniziata bene.. sono andata in un nuovo locale ed il proprietario ha offerto a me (e secondariamente ai miei amici  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) da bere.. non mi era mai successo prima.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vorrei quindi sottolineare che anche con un inizio di bronchite e il naso che cola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mantengo inalterato il mio fascino. Che gran pezzo di gnocca che sono..


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> fetentoni, spero che vi arrivino i miei bacilli!
> 
> E pensare che la serata era iniziata bene.. sono andata in un nuovo locale ed il proprietario ha offerto a me (e secondariamente ai miei amici
> 
> ...


Noooooo   i bacilli  Nooooooo !!!!!!
Madrinaaaaaaa


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> fetentoni, spero che vi arrivino i miei bacilli!
> 
> E pensare che la serata era iniziata bene.. sono andata in un nuovo locale ed il proprietario ha offerto a me (e secondariamente ai miei amici
> 
> ...


Allora metti la foto da uscitina serale...non quella da appena sveglia la mattina con febbrone da cavallo!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magari se lui ti tenesse stretta tutta notte...provare per credere!!


sì, un uomo che ti stringe di notte è un bel pensiero.
inutile ma piacevole


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, un uomo che ti stringe di notte è un bel pensiero.
> *inutile* ma piacevole


















E con questa ...vado a vedere se la mia piazza è ancora libera!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Notteeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E con questa ...vado a vedere se la mia piazza è ancora libera!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intendevo inutile attualmente...
uffa, ma come parlo sbaglio??


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E con questa ...vado a vedere se la mia piazza è ancora libera!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Fedi...
Fra un pò ti seguo a ruota....


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Notte Fedi, se non hai gatti può darsi che il tuo posto sia libero!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> intendevo inutile attualmente...
> uffa, ma come parlo sbaglio??


Naaaa....scherzavooooo!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora metti la foto da uscitina serale...non quella da appena sveglia la mattina con febbrone da cavallo!


Sei profondamente ingiusto.
E io che ti rincorro per tutto il forum facendoti l'occhiolino.. a furia di star così combinati ci si sforma, cosa credi? E tutto per te. Quanto sei crudele. 
Piango anche dal naso.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte Fedi...
> Fra un pò ti seguo a ruota....


Allora aspetta che avviso mia moglie che stanotte dorme in mansarda!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa....scherzavooooo!!!


pizza a quest'ora??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












a colazione, topi morti??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbè, vado a pensare all'uomo che mi abbraccia


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora aspetta che avviso mia moglie che stanotte dorme in mansarda!!









Vado a mettermi il completino sexy....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Notte Fedi, se non hai gatti può darsi che il tuo posto sia libero!


Due...ma la notte li metto fuori...se no alle 6 iniziano a rompere las bolas!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Io vado a farmi una bella zuppa di latte freddo


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vado a farmi una bella zuppa di latte freddo









Non bevo latte dall'età di 3 anni....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vado a farmi una bella zuppa di latte freddo


Fantastico!  Questo è un pensiero felice!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vado a farmi una bella zuppa di latte freddo

















beati voi che digerite tutto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non bevo latte dall'età di 3 anni....


Ricomincia ad abituarti gradualmente ...è indispensabile per la gravidenza e la menopausa ...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sei profondamente ingiusto.
> E io che ti rincorro per tutto il forum facendoti l'occhiolino.. a furia di star così combinati ci si sforma, cosa credi? E tutto per te. Quanto sei crudele.
> Piango anche dal naso.


 
Ahhhhhh...mi stavi facendo l'occhiolino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credevo fosse un occhio pesto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ma lo sai che io guardo ad altro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> beati voi che digerite tutto...


Sapessi quante ne ho digerite!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ricomincia ad abituarti gradualmente ...è indispensabile per la gravidenza e la menopausa ...


Ho una leggera intolleranza, Persa.
Però mangio i formaggi, la mozzarella, il gelato....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

*domandina finale*

ma voi, credete che l'amore sia il rimedio a tutti i casini che la vitaccia ci impone?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho una leggera intolleranza, Persa.
> Però mangio i formaggi, la mozzarella, il gelato....


Ben per quello lo devi reintrodurre gradualmente perché si riformino gli enzimi necessari... se mangi il gelato però ....allora è solo una prevenzione mentale...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi, credete che l'amore sia il rimedio a tutti i casini che la vitaccia ci impone?


Certo che no, però se nella tua vita non ci sono grossi problemi senti la mancanza, e anche tanto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi, credete che l'amore sia il rimedio a tutti i casini che la vitaccia ci impone?


Sì


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ben per quello lo devi reintrodurre gradualmente perché si riformino gli enzimi necessari... se mangi il gelato però ....allora è solo una prevenzione mentale...


Ho provato tutti i tipi di latte, niente da fare, non lo digerisco.
Stessa cosa per lo yogurt.
In pratica riesco ad assumere latte solo se non puro, ma mischiato ad altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certo che no, però se nella tua vita non ci sono grossi problemi senti la mancanza, e anche tanto....


e se non ci sono casini insopportabili e non ne senti così tanto la mancanza??
è grave??


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho una leggera intolleranza, Persa.
> Però mangio i formaggi, la mozzarella, il gelato....


Ma io quando dico latte intendo quello fresco, non quello a lunga conservazione ... tu quale usi?


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi, credete che l'amore sia il rimedio a tutti i casini che la vitaccia ci impone?



Per me sì!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì


io no.
e con questa vi lascio al latte e vi benedico


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se non ci sono casini insopportabili e non ne senti così tanto la mancanza??
> è grave??


Ma e' l'ora per queste domande  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Si l'Amore cura (quasi) tutti i mali


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

A ri- buona notte!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se non ci sono casini insopportabili e non ne senti così tanto la mancanza??
> è grave??


Non so se sia un discorso strettamente personale, posso dirti cosa sta succedendo a me.
Io ho sempre desiderato amare ed essere amata, ma non so perchè, in questo momento, oggi all'1.47, temo di non riuscire ad amare, perchè in fondo ho paura, paura di confrontarmi con un'altra persona e con una storia, paura di soffrire, paura di lasciarmi andare.... E sono presa da altre pensieri, e non ne sento la mancanza.... Razionalmente so che lo vorrei, ma di pancia ho paura... e dico a me stessa che sto bene così.


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico!  Questo è un pensiero felice!



Adoro il latte!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma io quando dico latte intendo quello fresco, non quello a lunga conservazione ... tu quale usi?


Marì, li ho provati tutti....


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A ri- buona notte!!!!


Notte Holly!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh...mi stavi facendo l'occhiolino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vanesio. 
Un giorno rimpiangerai la mia "sostanza".
Ora mi ritiro nelle mie stanze, a concedermi un sonno di _bellezza_.


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, li ho provati tutti....
















  che peccato!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi, credete che l'amore sia il rimedio a tutti i casini che la vitaccia ci impone?


 
Il rimedio magari no ma è una bella fonte di distrazione..


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il rimedio magari no ma è una bella fonte di distrazione..


Quoto con lode.....


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Notte Holly!


Dicevo a Medusa!


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Dicevo a Medusa!



Ah ok


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il rimedio magari no ma è una bella fonte di distrazione..


Diciamo che ti da forza e coraggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  una marcia in piu'.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

mi amo moltissimo e considero me stessa l'amore della mia vita. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma il rapporto con me è datato....e ultimamente sono un po' in crisi con me stessa ; questo rovina e mette in crisi  il rapporto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








son delusa e disillusa dagli uomini e al momento una storia di amore con un uomo  mi inquieta e non mi attira punto.
però mi sto pure un po' sui cojones per questo motivo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




insomma...non condivido tutti sti smottamenti per l'amore per un altro.
cinica, un po' stronza ma sincera
o forse ...solo affamata mio malgrado
aborro chi insegue l'amore senza esserne contraccambiato
augh


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi amo moltissimo e considero me stessa l'amore della mia vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ti capisco benissimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo...


non sto bene da sola ma neanche con qualcuno..
si può essere più sbagliati?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













oh! ma quant'è bella la canzone della mia firma??


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sto bene da sola ma neanche con qualcuno..
> si può essere più sbagliati??
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo sbagliati in due, consolati.....

Aspè, che ti rispondo sulla canzone...... Nottambula !!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi amo moltissimo e considero me stessa l'amore della mia vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io credo di averla passata questa fase di agitazione senza scopo.. mi sono detta che sarebbe stato utile calmarsi. Ed è quel che ho fatto, solo che ora mi sento un po' bradipa.. però tranquilla.. un'alienata tranquilla. Ma sto bene. Veramente. 















(scusatemi, penso sia la tachipirina a farmi questo effetto disperato erotico stomp)


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi amo moltissimo e considero me stessa l'amore della mia vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Augh sorella!
L'importante è che stai bene con te stessa,  poi naturalmente ci sono gli alti e bassi, ma quello è normale.
Non bisogna mai accontentarsi tanto per.
E poi... domani è un altro giorno!

E se te lo dico io...  Vale doppio


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *non sto bene da sola ma neanche con qualcuno..*
> *si può essere più sbagliati*??
> 
> 
> ...


E' quello che mi chiedo anch'io....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io credo di averla passata questa fase di agitazione senza scopo.. mi sono detta che sarebbe stato utile calmarsi. Ed è quel che ho fatto, solo che ora mi sento un po' bradipa.. però tranquilla.. un'alienata tranquilla. Ma sto bene. Veramente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi c'è speranza...


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sto bene da sola ma neanche con qualcuno..
> si può essere più sbagliati??
> 
> 
> ...


E' grande così e viaggia lì dentro.....

PS... E' sorella di Fragile.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' grande così e viaggia lì dentro.....
> 
> PS... E' sorella di Fragile.....


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte a tutti.


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutti.


Notte, Giusy...


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutti.


Notte bimba!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Vado anch'io...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

notte pimpi.
grazie


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Notte a Giusy e a tutti, vado a dormire anch'io....


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi c'è speranza...


sì, dell'ambulanza..  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ma come saprai, chi vive sperando..


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte a voi


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Notte a Giusy e a tutti, vado a dormire anch'io....


Sogni d'oro Holly.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi ha mai divertita lo shopping..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei pazza... 

Inizia da un paio di scarpe per sostituire lo stringato marrone... Oggi io e Sbarella andiamo per negozi vintage con la nostra super bicicletta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Peccato se non fossi cosi' lontana ti avrei buttata nel cascione della bici... e ti assicuro avresti iniziao ad apprezzare come terapia...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Presente!
> 
> Ma per poco.. ho la febbre, che avvilimento.
> Non respiro, ditemi qualcosa che sia pieno di speranza..



Vicks Vaporub... dio benedica l'inventore...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sto bene da sola ma neanche con qualcuno..
> *si può essere più sbagliati*??
> 
> 
> ...


Quant'e' bello il film... 

Comunque perche' ti devi intrippare l'esistenza con domande del cippo tipo quella? Che cacio vuol dire essere sbagliati?
Non t'infilare nel tunnel come il criceto... guarda che la vita e' tanto piu' semplice da vivere di quanto si creda... solo gli stolti hanno la faccia di merda di complicarsela con domande inutili, dando la colpa alla vita... la vita fa il corso che ti piaccia o meno adeguati!!

Non esistono problemi senza soluzioni


----------

